# Safe Ammo Sale @ Walgreens....



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Everlasting Gobstoppers are on sale at walgreens 3 / $3
The package indicates that there are about 100 per 6oz box.
...About 1/2 inch diameter and dont seem to melt in your pocket!

Good biodegradable ammo for plinkers like myself.

This is a little gift set that I put together for a new slingshotter...
Waiting for the linseed to dry on the fresh outta the oven PFS before I band it up.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

awesome, nice of ya too


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

hmmmm. A safe wing shooting ammo.Thanks


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Wrong kind of ammo for me... they'd never even get close to a pouch.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Those are my #1 choice for disposable ammo. they don't get sticky if dry, no matter how hot! as Dense as any other cheap/biodegradable I've ever found, and very consistent/spherical. I really have not looked on the internet to see if there is a better deal on bulk packages, But I bet you could even beat that price if you could find the company that stocks the gumball machines at the local mall or kids pizza joint. I will be stopping in to clean out my local walgreens on these however.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Man I was just in the process of purchasing online, but Walgreens don't ship to APO addresses .. Oh well

Great find, for sure!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear the LGD. I just paid for 18 boxes on line...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Sweet, even though I still have like 400 gumballs you sent me I will be going to get me some CobStoppers.

Thanks


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Let me apologize in advance to all of the cans, plastic bottles, paper cups, bottlecaps and misc garbage on the streets of New York City, because I now have 2700 gobstoppers.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> Sorry to hear the LGD. I just paid for 18 boxes on line...


No worries, I found a WAYYYYY better deal @ walmart online....

6 for $6 .. In your FACE









Thanks for the find...I prefer this over gumballs, a bit more biodegratable,,, and I am more willing to eat some of the ammo









LGD


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Good math skillz LGD. You win.


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

I bought 6 boxes today. The kitchen counter is not a good way station as I only have three boxes left. Two boys, one wife.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Shucks! I'm a diabetic, I can't eat.....er shoot those


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Found them in store at Walmart for $.98 a box.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

RedRubber said:


> Shucks! I'm a diabetic, I can't eat.....er shoot those


Im type 2 as well! They are safe to shoot, LOL!


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

im afraid id eat all of my own ammo so shooting these is a big no no lol

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Gobstopper specifications ...

Diameter size -
Averaging about .525 to .540 inch (13.3 to 13.7 mm) +/-. Not perfect spheres (like steel balls) and usually out of round approximately by .025 to .030 inch (.635 to .762 mm) +/- (Measured using machinist digital calipers)

Weight -
Reasonably consistent at about .056 ounce (1.6 grams) each gobstopper (Used triple beam ol school very accurate scale to weigh)

Quantity -
A 6 ounce (170 grams) box I had, I counted 99 gobstoppers

Other comments & observations -
First looking at handful of gobstoppers, they look pretty symmetrically round, even though they are slightly off. However reasonably good enough aerodynamic roundness, using snappy bands for this candy ammo to fly somewhat fast & straight at your intended target. If used indoors, they can be reused and you also have option to quickly rinse the used gobstoppers with water, and consume your ammo. Gobstoppers seems to survive many impacts, can misshapen aluminum cans, and put slight dings in steel cans. Also can ricochet but not causing serious damage to your indoor living habitats


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Gobstoppers are my jam.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)




----------

